# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  URGENT, JEUNE PIGEON QUI VA ETRE REMIS DEHORS

## sev93

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CHANCE
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 11 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un pigeon jeune en danger au sol sur le trottoir près du métro à Paris, non blessé, mais malheureusement son nid est beaucoup beaucoup trop haut. J'ai hésité avant de le le prendre mais voyant que le lendemain il se cachait sous une voiture, je n'ai plus hésité et voilà il est chez une connaissance ( je suis dans l'incapacité de pouvoir le prendre) depuis maintenant près de deux semaines. Il a donc aujourd'hui plus d'un mois, seulement elle est en appartement, a des chats et ne peut plus le garder.
Ce que l'on voudrait c'est quelqu'un qui pourrait l'accueillir très peu de temps, juste le temps qu'il ne s'envole pas je ne sais où effrayé, et qui ensuite puisse le lâcher mais qu'il puisse revenir au besoin si il a faim. Qu'il ait un point de chute.

Voilà j'espère ne pas trop en demander. Cela fait quelques semaines que cela me tracasse.
A votre bon coeur !

Séverine

----------


## Aniky

il peut être déposé à la SPOV (metro chatillon+ bus 10min) ou a maison alfort.

----------


## L'arche de Bagheera

Bonjour, 
Avez vous trouvé une solution ?

----------


## sev93

Non malheureusement

----------


## doriant

Bonjour sev93. Que devient ce pigeon ?

----------

